# Vendor phone calls?



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Friday afternoon I'm working away on the job and my cell phone rings. It's one of my new vendors (foreign but with a US phone number). I haven't ordered from them yet, just registered at the site. I tell him that I can take his call at 4:30. He called back 3 times at 3:30 (probably 4:30 his time zone) leaving a voicemail each time. I didn't answer the phone.
When I got home there was an email telling me to call him at his extension. Quote from email:
"I would also like to inform you that you are the monthly winner of Cigar-Case with 3 Cohiba Esplendidos." there was more to it than that but you get the point.
Is this for real and do you get phone calls from overseas vendors on a regular basis? Am I going to have to buy something to get those cigars? There was nothing about it in the email or their website that I could find. They have decent reputation from my research but I'm not thrilled about the repeat contacts.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a site known to sell fakes.:dr


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, if this is anything like the similar reports on other sites, they're well known for fakes. I seriouly doubt a good, reputable vendor would pull something like that.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a vendor who makes it a habit to call for business. They are reputable and I think (despite it being inconvenient at times) it shows that they appreciate and want my business. It also gives me the opportunity to point out if I happen to think the pricing is off on something or to inform them why they don't get 100% of my business and what they could do better in order to earn it.
I don't know who is called you on this promo though...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

bobarian said:


> Sounds like a site known to sell fakes.:dr


Ya, if prices seem .. uh .. _so low_ :tu .. you know something is amiss.

2003 Hoyo LE piramides for ..... $164 !

Buwahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah. It was the cabinet of Boli PCs for $149 that was tempting me. They average about $100 more than that other places.
Oh, well. I had a nagging doubt. Glad I asked.
Thanks, all.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

designwise1 said:


> Yeah. It was the cabinet of Boli PCs for $149 that was tempting me. They average about $100 more than that other places.
> Oh, well. I had a nagging doubt. Glad I asked.
> Thanks, all.


Yeah, that's the place bobarian and I were refering to. Stay FAR away!


----------



## Cozy (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, if it was legit at that price they would sell themselves. He wouldn't have to hassle you....several times.....Sound like a email I received from Nigeria...:BS


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like Costa Rica to me. Stay Away! (from the vendor that is, Costa Rica itself is very nice I hear.)


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I got the same call as you with the case and cohibas. When I asked around another forum they said run run run. Their prices are "_SOLO_" that you know they are fake. They apparently are notorius for sending fakes.

"Alejandro" called me three days in a row before I got pissed and told him I didn't want to buy their fakes. If he wants to prove to me they were legit they were welcome to send me some free samples of their product. I havent heard back.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

I have NEVER had a reputable vendor call me, EVER.

I have a few that I use, including those I have met personally. None of them would call me, blah blah blah...


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

tandblov said:


> I have NEVER had a reputable vendor call me, EVER.


I have, but only to confirm shipping details or report problems with orders, such as unavailable items.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think there's any question of who the vendor was now 

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

The girls are cute :tu


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

Costa said:


> The girls are cute :tu


Of course... that's to distract you from the actual quality of smokes...


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

There are a few vendors that I chat with on a semi-regular basis. I always prefer to transact over the phone vs. by email, FWIW. But I would agree that your situation is unusual (I've been transacting with the tobacconists I mention above for years...one of them for more than a decade...and 8 times out of 10 I am the one making the call).


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> There are a few vendors that I chat with on a semi-regular basis. I always prefer to transact over the phone vs. by email, FWIW. But I would agree that your situation is unusual (I've been transacting with the tobacconists I mention above for years...one of them for more than a decade...and 8 times out of 10 I am the one making the call).


Given the kinds of cigars you buy I'm sure your vendors look forward to those calls lol.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I registered at a latin american vendor's site and they keep friggin calling me. I have emailed them to stop and have asked them when they do call that I am not interested in cuban cigars.

I will not do any business with them regardless of the attempts and offers.

They are known to sell fakes and if any vendor calls me for business, the answer is NO!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

bigkev77 said:


> I got the same call as you with the case and cohibas. When I asked around another forum they said run run run. Their prices are *"SOLO"* that you know they are fake. They apparently are notorius for sending fakes.


Yup, stay away. Worst mistake was signing up on their site :hn


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

ask them to send a sample so you can judge the quality  delivered by one of the girls on the site 

but, surely ringing people like this, doesnt make sense; selling fakes or not?
as it appears to just put customers off
andy


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

I have had two vendors call me in the last 9 years. One to tell me I won an all expense paid cigar trip to Cyprus and Beirut...the other to tell me how much they appreciate my business. It's good to have vendors who like you:tu


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Mikes said:


> I have had two vendors call me in the last 9 years. One to tell me I won an all expense paid cigar trip to Cyprus and Beirut...the other to tell me how much they appreciate my business. It's good to have vendors who like you:tu


Thats funny I've heard George Bush called some guys for an all Expense trip to Iraq


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Mikes said:


> I have had two vendors call me in the last 9 years. One to tell me I won an all expense paid cigar trip to Cyprus and Beirut.


Was that a one-time deal or does our friend regularly run trips like that?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

andy_mccabe501 said:


> ask them to send a sample so you can judge the quality  *delivered by one of the girls on the site*
> 
> but, surely ringing people like this, doesnt make sense; selling fakes or not?
> as it appears to just put customers off
> andy


I'd buy a box of thier fakes if one of thier girls deliver it.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Man, you must use some jank ass vendor. Mine never call me.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Costa said:


> The girls are cute :tu


yeah, but the boobies aren't included (plus, they're fakes too)


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

rx2010 said:


> yeah, but the boobies aren't included (*plus, they're fakes too)*


the boobies or the cigars :r


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

I had a vendor call me a few weeks back, my login information was linked to an older email account so I just signed up for a new account with my new address. It was a pretty large order and the call was for my protection, I guess a 1000+ dollar, seemingly-first, order will throw up some red flags. The lady was as nice and helpful as could be and once she verified that I was who I said I was and had ordered from them before all was on the up and up.

They are not all out to get you...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Funny....

I got a call a couple of weeks ago from the vendor in question and they masked their telephone number to look like it was from my area code.

What slimes, how do they think I would ever buy anything from a company that does something like this? Obviously, they are reading this forum as the timing is too unusual.

They claimed I am their "customer", which is so far from the truth. I have never ordered from them and intend to never do so.

I have asked them numerous times not to call me and take me off thier lists; both by email and telephone yet they still call.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Bear said:


> I have a vendor who makes it a habit to call for business. They are reputable and I think (despite it being inconvenient at times) it shows that they appreciate and want my business. It also gives me the opportunity to point out if I happen to think the pricing is off on something or to inform them why they don't get 100% of my business and what they could do better in order to earn it.
> I don't know who is called you on this promo though...


I look forward to calls from that same vendor :tu:ss

Anyone offering Esplendidos out of the blue, having not ordered from them = FAKE. 
:2


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

-737 RG is pretty bad LOL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

They called me yet again. :hn This is probably the 8-9th time they have called me. Each time I tell them not to call me and take me off their list.

I got a flier in the mail with their current specials. The prices were crazy low like a box of Monte A's for like $275. The flier's cover had a picture of a cigar nestled in a woman's bosom. The flier was actually mailed form Central America!

Why are they wasting their time with me? I am so not interested in doing business with them. 

I would not take a free box of cigars from them if it came in the mail…


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> I would not take a free box of cigars from them if it came in the mail&#8230;


I would...that's just me


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

bigkev77 said:


> I'd buy a box of thier fakes if one of thier girls deliver it.


O.K., it might be in bad form to post the source which is being shredded, but it's in worse form to talk about these girls and not post pics. :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> O.K., it might be in bad form to post the source which is being shredded, but it's in worse form to talk about these girls and not post pics. :tu


I think the picture could be cropped to not show the vendor's name, but I do not have a scanner.

Did you see the prices listed? What a joke... They are like 40% less than the cheapest reputable sites.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I think the picture could be cropped to not show the vendor's name, but I do not have a scanner.


Ok, used my thinker and all good now. :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

dannysguitar said:


> -737 RG is pretty bad LOL


ya know, i noticed this -737 negative ring gauge on a _legit_ vendors user account here the other day. i was wondering why it was like that?....
if it is the same person that you are refering to, i think you may have the vendor being mentioned here confused for another vendor.

PM comming.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Jay Hemingway said:


> ya know, i noticed this -737 negative ring gauge on a _legit_ vendors user account here the other day. i was wondering why it was like that?....
> if it is the same person that you are refering to, i think you may have the vendor being mentioned here confused for another vendor.
> 
> PM comming.


Confusion runs rampant in my head. PM returned....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

They have to be real, look at the prices...

Montecristo A $277
Montecristo "C" (LE 2003) $236
Cohiba Double Coronas (2003 Limited Edition) $316

I also have a bridge to sell...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> They have to be real, look at the prices...
> 
> Montecristo A $277
> Montecristo "C" (LE 2003) $236
> ...


Wow these are great prices, where can I sign up? :hn


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

While being teased about smoking more than golfing at our manager retreat, my phone rang and it was my vendor. I'm NEVER going to live this down :hn
(but they can sell Punch in Canada now, so it's worth it!)


----------

